# My First Grappling Tournament



## AustinW90 (Nov 9, 2012)

I got into jiu-jitsu back in May after getting interested in it through the Joe Rogan podcast. It's improved my life so much physically and mentally - and it's one of the most fun activities I've ever done.

Here's me and brother competing at Copa America Grappling Championship last weekend.

If you've never been athletic or have never had the confidence that you could hold your own in a fight - try jiu-jitsu, it will improve every other area of your life.


----------



## wespaul (Nov 16, 2012)

Wish I had a school around here that taught it. Grats for making it part of your life. It's so fun to watch; I can only imagine what it's like to actually do it.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 17, 2012)

Badass, man. Back when I did MMA, my coaches wanted me to enter the NAGA tournament. A torn meniscus and (shortly after) a fractured tibia pretty much pooped all over those plans


----------



## 7slinger (Nov 18, 2012)

will check out your vids later

I started 10th planet in June, and besides 2 different rib injuries that kept me out almost 2 months, it's been great. I've lost about 15 lbs, and am in much better shape than before...and it is fun as hell!

I haven't entered any tournaments yet, but there is one in January that I'm considering.


----------

